# Dates For Hoosier Indoor 3-D Challenge



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are the dates. 1 st leg at The Club house. Jan. 27 - 29 765-358-3405
2 nd leg at Bass & Bucks Feb. 24 - 26 260-569-1853
3 rd leg at Girts Archery Mar. 9 - 11 765-644-7113


Must call for shoot times


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Been wanting to shoot indoor 3d but never have yet. Where can one go to shoot in my area to get used to it. Do these places have thier courses set up all the time?


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes they do. You will have to call for store hours. All three places set a great challenging course for the challenge, lots of fun, and you will meet some good people.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Will go check it out.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

All three shoots are set-up well...It's a good time. Get a couple of buddies together and come shoot the Indoor Challenge this year. IBO rules...All classes...out to 50yrds
You may get to meet THE HDRAT...... Priceless:teeth:


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

you will meet some good people.[/QUOTE] Like ahcnc, never a dull moment.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

ahcnc how far is the clubhouse from the barn? we might have to roll down


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Ray you need to stay in the barn.:wink: Actually it isn't that far it is just off I69 at exit 45. Hope to see you and the boys down there.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Good shoots to come to. Good courses and good shooters at them


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Milkman....If you boys wanna come on down, let me know!!! I can meet up with ya out on the HWY, and get ya the rest of the way. Bass and Bucks is pretty impressive, and about the same drive!!
Maybe you can get Bubba Dean to sign your bow while you're down here!!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Call and get your shooting times set-up for the first leg of the Indiana Indoor 3D Challenge at the Clubhouse....30 Targets...IBO rules.... Fri-Sat-Sun


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Ahcnc let me know when you are going down. Maybe I will sign your bow and let you ride with me.:tongue:


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Bubba Dean said:


> Ahcnc let me know when you are going down. Maybe I will sign your bow and let you ride with me.:tongue:


hdrat and I are looking to shoot Sun am.....I'll bring my "Sharpie"!!!!!!

Everyone looking to shoot the Indoor Challenge need to call for shoot times!!!!


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll be there on sunday morning ready for shooting lessons.


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

marked


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd be interested in getting started in this, but have no idea how it works or how to get started. 
Do they have different classes?
Can I just come watch and see how it works, etc.
I'd really appreciate a PM with any information.
Thanks


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i might even go to see all this singning of bows going on lol:darkbeer:


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

baird794 said:


> i might even go to see all this singning of bows going on lol:darkbeer:


Bring you're camera too, not to often you have Bubba Dean and AHCNC together. A picture of those two AND a autograph is really PRICELESS.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

hdrat said:


> Bring you're camera too, not to often you have Bubba Dean and AHCNC together. A picture of those two AND a autograph is really PRICELESS.


PRICELESS???? For an Event like that...There HAS to be a COVER CHARGE!!!!!!


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Watching and waiting


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Jester1023 said:


> Watching and waiting


Now that I think about it.....I don't know.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

I do


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Still have room for shooters!!!! Call now for your shoot times.....


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

shooting at 9 am sunday morning


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

im calling for times today , do u have room for 10-12 guys on sat afternoon line


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

1 Week left, do you have you're shoot time?


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

what towns are these shoots in


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Gaston...Wabash....Anderson....Good Times!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i will go but i was told i'm not allowed to drive lol!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

baird794 said:


> i will go but i was told i'm not allowed to drive lol!!!


Yea, I know what that means. What time do I pick you up?


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

After today , I bow to the great AHCNC


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

hdrat said:


> After today , I bow to the great AHCNC


We are going to need a little more info hdrat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

can only make the one at girt's...dang.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

rock77 said:


> We are going to need a little more info hdrat!!!!!!!!!!!!


He kicked my but yesterday at Shot in the dark. but thats the way I planned it , setting him up for the Clubhouse


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

hdrat said:


> He kicked my but yesterday at Shot in the dark. but thats the way I planned it , setting him up for the Clubhouse


Hook line and sinker I bet!!!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

rock77 said:


> Hook line and sinker I bet!!!!!


Of course he did, you got to remember what bow he is shooting right now. LOL


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

hdrat said:


> Of course he did, you got to remember what bow he is shooting right now. LOL


Yea thats right! Whats up with that? He'll probably change before the clubhouse shoot, Him and Nate are tight when it come to changing things!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

rock77 said:


> Yea thats right! Whats up with that? He'll probably change before the clubhouse shoot, Him and Nate are tight when it come to changing things!!!!LOL!!!


Yea, I heard them guys change a lot on the brand names, more than they do there underwear.


----------



## goose747 (Jan 26, 2011)

How much does it cost to shoot?


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

$30.00 if you want to qualify, I beleive $20.0 just to shoot [ you may want to call ]


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

rock77 said:


> Yea thats right! Whats up with that? He'll probably change before the clubhouse shoot, Him and Nate are tight when it come to changing things!!!!LOL!!!


Just got a new Recurve!!! Gonna shoot it with my Longhorn!!!!
Hey Rat....."Here FISHY..FISHY...FISHY:angel:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> Just got a new Recurve!!! Gonna shoot it with my Longhorn!!!!
> Hey Rat....."Here FISHY..FISHY...FISHY:angel:


I wouldn't doubt it ---with A C E shafts too!!!!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fish ON!!! Fish ON!!!!! SET THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm on to you guys, You can't LURE me into this mess. What a bunch of CAST aways.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Are they doing belt buckle's or coats this year?......... (not that it effects me) lol


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Are they doing belt buckle's or coats this year?......... (not that it effects me) lol


Not sure, all you can do is call.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ahcnc said:


> Just got a new Recurve!!! Gonna shoot it with my Longhorn!!!!
> Hey Rat....."Here FISHY..FISHY...FISHY:angel:


With a TM Hunter rest and beaver balls on the string?


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

my boy and i will be there at 1 sunday


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

J Name said:


> my boy and i will be there at 1 sunday


See you there, as me and ahcnc will be there at 9:00 on Sun.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Luck to all....


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

ahcnc said:


> Good Luck to all....


x2 and have fun


----------



## BDS (Oct 15, 2002)

Shot tonight's line, had a great time. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

My wife and I will be there 1 pm Sunday as well.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got home a little while ago. The clubhouse set up a real nice challenging coarse. Had a good time with ahcna and nickle shooter 5. Good shooting


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Decided to let my Buddies have some Glory today...Shot a couple 5's on purpose so they could beat me!! I'm cool like that...ukey:
Truthfully...Got taken to school today by HDRAT and Nickel Shooter 5...Great shooting my friends!!!
Thanks to Greg/Dani Combs for a great shoot this weekend at "The Clubhouse"...


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Some how got put in a group with hdrat and ahnc and had a great time. Good course and good people. ..... avhc if we took you to school it was on a short bus..lol


----------

